# Fashion/garment vinyl and rhinestones



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll admit it, I am excited about the new vinyls being brought out this year - especially by Stahls. I haven't tried any of them, but reading here on the forum and seeing examples is so much fun.

Any way, the glitter vinyls that are out have me intrigued. My thought was that the vinyl could be used for the fill and rhinestones around the edges for some real bling.

Or how about using the new CCH2O for the base and rhinestones on top? This would define the graphic so much better (at least to me  )

Or how about using the new textured vinyls like flock and pebble?

I won't get my cutter for a week or so, but my mind is going crazy with ideas.

Anyone else doing this? Any pictures to share and pointers?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Rhinestones will stick on top of the CCH2O but the other vinyls are a different story. The pebble puff intrigues me but I haven't had time to order any to play with.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a sample of the CCH2O, and pebble puff and metallic samples on the way. 
I haven't had a chance to test out the CCH2O yet, but I'm really excited about the possibilities, for sure!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

discoqueen said:


> I have a sample of the CCH2O, and pebble puff and metallic samples on the way.
> I haven't had a chance to test out the CCH2O yet, but I'm really excited about the possibilities, for sure!


I have tried the CCH2O and it is a lot of fun. Just wish I was better at graphics (and using my cutter).


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If your cutter program has the capabilities, you can punch the crystal layer through the vinyl layer and there will be holes cut out where the crystals go. The CCH20 is wonderful stuff. I would think the glitter vinyls would detract from the crystals, but maybe not. A dark color in vinyl usually makes the crystals pop more. It might be better to use the glitter with colored crystals.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Irish,, I love all your ideas, and yes they are all possible, 
Rhinestones and glitter flex or halogram are great together, side by side, or punched thru.

I havent tried the stuff that looks like the basekball yet,, but I have seen some examples and that looks awesome.

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

me too. i will have to try to order a sample or two.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for all of the neat ideas. I am ordering my cutter this week and I can't wait to start experimenting.

One thing I did think about reading the posts is using the glitter metallic in place of rhinestones on kids clothing - I don't want to buy another set of rhinestones for kids stuff. No I don't mean a lot of little holes :LOL Just doing the design in glitter instead.

One thing I am noticing in the fashion world is tone on tone with the shiny vinyl. For example on a black shirt, putting a design or lettering in black shiny vinyl. It actually looked kinda neat. This was for a guy, but for a girl you could add the black diamond rhinestones as an accent.


----------

